# Getting tyres fitted on the road...



## lagori (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi guys,

Happy New Year to all. Spent mine in Amsterdam and am looking to move on tomorrow. A bit of a problem though - before leaving the UK I was only able to get winter tyres fitted to my front wheels and spare - the rear are sadly still on summer tyres. Because the wheel arches are so low over the tyres, standard car fitter jacks aren't able to get the vehicle high enough to get the wheels off and I apparently can't fit onto their ramps because of height (2.8m). I tried 5 fitters without luck. My ferry was booked though so had to get on the boat - this means I now have two winter tyres cluttering up my living space until I can find someone to fit them on the road! 

Its a Hymer S550 so is RWD and I'm keen to move on towards Belgium or Germany tomorrow and really want to get them sorted. Has anyone had any tyres fitted on the road and could recommend somewhere in Belgium / Luxembourg / Netherlands / North Germany that could fit my tyres?

Thanks so much.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

We'd a full set of tyres fitted oncein Cahors, France - no good to you, but it was just an ordinary Vulcan (I think) place.

I guess anywhere that does lorries would do you.

Good luck.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Agree, I would find a lorry agent and ask them - they normally have the ramps, lifts and jacks capable of what you need.

Good luck,

Dave


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Can you gain enough clearance by deflating the tyres. Maybe fit the new ones before inflating too.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

You say you have a spare. What does your manual say about jacking to replace it. If as you say a tyre fitters Jack can't do it, what will you do if you have a puncture?


----------



## lagori (Apr 23, 2014)

charlieivan said:


> You say you have a spare. What does your manual say about jacking to replace it. If as you say a tyre fitters Jack can't do it, what will you do if you have a puncture?


The age of the van means I am without a brochure sadly. I have an air jack which I'm told should do the job should I get a flat, but didnt want to use it for fitting for that very reason.

The chap I bought the van from told me that in the event of a flat - he would call the RAC...

Thanks for the answers - now on the edge of the Ardennes so I'll have to Google around.


----------

